# Affiliate programs/Rewards scheme?



## RupeeClock (Apr 8, 2010)

I was thinking, what if each GBAtemp member has their own, unique referral link to ShopTemp?
The more customers they attract say, they could get some benefits here at GBAtemp or even from Shoptemp, say like some discounts or some free goodies.

Or even, just a way for ShopTemp purchases to show up on your GBAtemp profile, to show you've bought something.

It could bring some liveliness to this new shopTemp venture, it could even act like a sort of "gift" thing here on GBAtemp, buy using a fellow temper's referral link so they can benefit from your purchase.

It would have to involve linking your GBAtemp account to a shoptemp account if possible.

I mean these are just ideas, what do you think?


----------



## wchill (Apr 8, 2010)

Yes - but the databases for each are separate and it'd take a while to set up like that.
But it would be a neat idea.


----------



## Linkpal (Apr 8, 2010)

Very cool idea, but I was under the assumption while both are under the 'Temp Network', they are, in fact, separate entities in their own right, with separate management.

Regardless, it'd be quite awesome to see something like this come to fruition.


----------



## lolzed (Apr 8, 2010)

Dopply said:
			
		

> Very cool idea, but I was under the assumption while both are under the 'Temp Network', they are, in fact, separate entities in their own right, with separate management.
> 
> Regardless, it'd be quite awesome to see something like this come to fruition.


I'm pretty sure Filetrip is under GBAtemp,only Shoptemp isn't


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 8, 2010)

these refferal links will just be thrown in every post here then


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 8, 2010)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> these refferal links will just be thrown in every post here then


Still kinda goes with the idea of "gifting" to a member here by buying from their link though.

There's more places around the internet that discuss flashcarts beyond GBAtemp. GameFAQs used to have rampant R4 discussion actually.


----------



## zeromac (Apr 8, 2010)

1) Shoptemp and Gbatemp cannot be connected through any means cos it would start up legal problems in the future, so we wouldn't be able to link the accounts (Costello even said that we can't be linked back through accounts so better not..)

2) No, people will just spam referals or some shit to get free goodies or discounts, there will be a new wave of n00bs flooding in, spamming their referral links for a discount or some shit..


Horrible Idea


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Apr 8, 2010)

we're already getting low prices, why do you want more?


----------



## Golin (Apr 8, 2010)

zeromac said:
			
		

> 2) No, people will just spam referals or some shit to get free goodies or discounts, there will be a new wave of n00bs flooding in, spamming their referral links for a discount or some shit..


Well obviously you don't give any points or credits just for clicks, but for actual purchases.


----------



## DeMoN (Apr 8, 2010)

zeromac said:
			
		

> 1) Shoptemp and Gbatemp cannot be connected through any means cos it would start up legal problems in the future, so we wouldn't be able to link the accounts (Costello even said that we can't be linked back through accounts so better not..)
> 
> 2) No, people will just spam referals or some shit to get free goodies or discounts, there will be a new wave of n00bs flooding in, spamming their referral links for a discount or some shit..
> 
> ...


Agreed. 
1.  For this site's and your own safety, this can not be done.  
2.  Referral links are as annoying as shit no matter where they're posted.  GBAtemp shouldn't be part of the same crowd as lock.erz and such.


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 8, 2010)

Actually I was thinking more along the lines of play-asia's affiliate system, non-obtrusive links that simply direct you to the website, which doesn't even pressure you into registering.

Well it was just a suggestion anyway.


----------



## BoxShot (Apr 8, 2010)

I'd take more coupons over this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Personally I don't like referals and I don't want gbatemp closed.


----------

